# My Bettas



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I have two bettas, Red one'e name is Buddy, Pink one's name is Buster . I just bought the one betta Buster a 10 gallon. He's very active and he really loves his new home. Bettas are not really active but my pink one I noticed was extremely active/hyper so I felt bad for him and he needed a bigger tank. He's all over the place. Buddy is more of your typical slow swimming fish. I have never seen any betta more active then this guy. 

Buster








Buddy (some bad shots, can never get a good picture of him)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Great pics, loving the bettas


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Beautiful Bettas!!! They look happy!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! Theyre beautiful!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

